# Noah build up question...questions



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So I have a 2012 Noah on it's way. I have a pretty tight timeline for the build, so I am trying to head issues off before I start. It is coming from Competitive Cyclist, but I forgot to ask if they include a compression plug for the steerer tube, or the toss in a star nut. I am not a fan of the star nuts in carbon forks at all and have seen the compression plugs at Universal cycles so I will order one if it isn't standard. I will be running my Ultra Torque cranks in the frame, so I have a 68x42 campy cups inbound from the LBS. All the research I saw suggested that was the correct size for UT cranks. That is all I can think of for now but I am sure I will be posting more questions as they arise.

Edit: So I found on the Ridley website that it calls for 68x46 for the 2013. Guessing I need the same for my bike...damn.

Also, can't get a clean look at the installation of the rear brake cable. Is there cable stops or does it run a solid cable housing inside the frame?


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

In regards to the rear brake, you'll need to run the cable housing completely through the top tube.

Also, be sure sure to use Loctite 609 and spread it evenly on the bb cups. These will help retain the campy pressfit30 cups in place.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Just be aware that the PF30 cups from Campy have been the subject of complaints about loosening. Follow the cleaning, prepping procedures and use some strong loctite.

If this does not work out there are adapters to convert a PF30 shell to regular threaded BSA which at the moment looks like the best option for running Campy.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Any link to this cleaning and installation?


----------

